# Checkmate Lawn Striper



## Anthony Drexler

Feeding the addiction... I bought a checkmate lawn striper but, haven't tested it. I'm looking forward to playing around with this thing.


----------



## Sam23

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris1011v

I'm jealous. I can't wait to get my lawn looking like yours. I'm going to start on mine this fall. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I've already told my wife if Santa (her parents and brother) want to get me something useful for Christmas I will gladly give her the web address and part number for one of those. My Time Master just looks so naked without one of those behind it.


----------



## Killsocket

Very nice! A buddy of mine got one and swears it is the best $100 he spent on his lawn.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

I build a roller with the same type of boat rollers behind a scab turf tiger back in maryland. 2" cut height.on tall fescue.


----------



## 95mmrenegade




----------



## nt5000

:shock:


95mmrenegade said:


> I build a roller with the same type of boat rollers behind a scab turf tiger back in maryland. 2" cut height.on tall fescue.


Holy moly that is awesome.


----------



## Buddy

I have one of the original checkmates and I love it. Great option for the mower. Only downfall is it can be heavy when trying to maneuver or if you don't want to stripe. Wish it came off quick if you didn't want it on


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Anthony Drexler looks like you've got new toys to play with! And your mower's wheels sure look like they've been around the lawn a few times. You ought to rotate your lawn mower's wheels to get more use out of the effective tread. @GrassDaddy did a video on this subject. :thumbup: Usually a good idea to do it once a season, after oil changes and if it's too bumpy, or you get some vibration at high speed, look at balancing them too.


----------



## Anthony Drexler

@Colonel K0rn Thanks good idea...


----------



## Anthony Drexler

I tested the checkmate today. The sun isn't perfect, and I obviously need some practice but, this thing is awesome!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## 95mmrenegade




----------



## Harts

I've had mine for about 4 years. I absolutely love it. I also wish it had a quick disconnect feature for easy on and off. But that's my only complaint.

You can't argue the stripes it lays down.


----------



## Guest

Wow i need to grab one of these for the fescue!


----------



## IaHawk

Does it require any modification for the HRR model?


----------



## Anthony Drexler

@IaHawk Yes, you have to drill the wheel height adjustment brackets.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Harts said:


> I've had mine for about 4 years. I absolutely love it. I also wish it had a quick disconnect feature for easy on and off. But that's my only complaint.
> 
> You can't argue the stripes it lays down.


Could you use something like a short bolt with a hole drilled through it and a cotter pin? Or would that allow it to move around too much?


----------



## massgrass

TN Hawkeye said:


> Could you use something like a short bolt with a hole drilled through it and a cotter pin? Or would that allow it to move around too much?


FWIW, I used a clevis pin/cotter pin combo with the striper on my tractor and it worked very well.


----------



## Harts

> Could you use something like a short bolt with a hole drilled through it and a cotter pin? Or would that allow it to move around too much?


See that's why I'm on this forum. That's a great idea!


----------



## Anthony Drexler




----------



## massgrass

That looks great!


----------



## Anthony Drexler




----------



## ahartzell

How heavy is the checkmate? Also, I noticed from videos it can articulate - any way to raise and lower with string or something so it can maneuver easier?


----------



## Harts

It's 22lbs. It certainly adds more weight but it's something you get very used to over time. I don't have any issues maneuvering mine around.


----------



## Anthony Drexler

@ahartzell It's ~20lbs, and it's not difficult to maneuver. I really like it, and it does a great job!


----------



## ahartzell

Oh the Toro GM is heavy as an elephant. Just wondering how heavy it was in order to really press and stripe grass.

I'm just wondering how to turn it in tight spots with a trailer basically lol


----------



## aug0211

I'm interested in these; I have a 20" striper (link below) that I used on the back of my 20" GreenWorks push mower and it did great for me.

I've adapted it to fit on the back of my 38" riding mower now, and it does ok with the wheels laying down their own strips, there actually aren't gaps like I thought there would be. That said, backing up is a pain with it when I have to do my "Y Turns" up against my mulch beds (it tears them up).

Anyone have feedback on how the Checkmate does while reversing on a riding mower? Or comparison to how it does against other striping kits?

Here's what I have now (on the Ryobi 38" Riding mower):

Lawn Stryper LM408111B Lawn Striping Pattern System, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001JZFSOI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_B2MxBb60CCC64


----------



## massgrass

aug0211 said:


> Anyone have feedback on how the Checkmate does while reversing on a riding mower? Or comparison to how it does against other striping kits?


I have a DIY Checkmate copy on my lawn tractor and with the boat rollers it does just fine backing up and turning in general. The big weakness that I've found is with obstacles in the middle of my lawn (like trees). For the one stripe where I have to maneuver and back the tractor up to the tree with the striper on it can be a PITA. For those instances my Toro Timemaster with an actual Checkmate striper on it is far more maneuverable.


----------



## aug0211

massgrass said:


> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have feedback on how the Checkmate does while reversing on a riding mower? Or comparison to how it does against other striping kits?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a DIY Checkmate copy on my lawn tractor and with the boat rollers it does just fine backing up and turning in general. The big weakness that I've found is with obstacles in the middle of my lawn (like trees). For the one stripe where I have to maneuver and back the tractor up to the tree with the striper on it can be a PITA. For those instances my Toro Timemaster with an actual Checkmate striper on it is far more maneuverable.
Click to expand...

Interesting! Would you mind sharing pictures and details of your setup?

If I'm derailing this thread, let me know and I'll start a new "generic" thread for "all things striping" - I'm thinking about doing that anyway (striping kits, DIYs, best practices, etc etc).


----------



## Wasy88

Has anyone had the toro 1 before th checkmate? I have the toro 1 now but if the checkmate is better I'd buy 1


----------



## aug0211

Wasy88 said:


> Has anyone had the toro 1 before th checkmate? I have the toro 1 now but if the checkmate is better I'd buy 1


I'm curious about this, too. The toro has grooming combs in front of the roller. The checkmate does not.

But... the toro design also allows it to move around a bunch more (similar to the "Stryper" which I have now).


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Wasy88 said:


> Has anyone had the toro 1 before th checkmate? I have the toro 1 now but if the checkmate is better I'd buy 1


Both lay comparable stripes, but the checkmate is without question easier to maneuver since it's a solid piece compared to a tow-behind hitch like the toro.


----------



## Harts

@GrassDaddy did a comparison last year of DIY vs Toro vs Checkmate.


----------



## Wasy88

Saw that, good video. Was just curious if there was anyone else that's tried both. I ordered it last night. If it works the same then I'll just return it and keep the toro


----------



## aug0211

So pumped about that video. Can't wait to watch it later tonight! I had missed it, somehow!

Maneuverability is a big one for me. I'm new to riding mowers and I've noticed that my current striper is tearing up my mulch beds when I do my Y turns at the end of each stripe.


----------



## aug0211

I'm curious about the Checkmate - how does the weight actually lay down on the grass? Does the mounting lock it in place up off the ground? It seems like the way it mounts would hold it up so that the force of the weight is not pushing down on the grass.


----------



## aug0211

Also, does anyone have detailed photos on how the checkmate is installed on their riding mower?

And... favorite source to buy? Mowers Direct?


----------



## Harts

I have a push mower and the whole weight of the checkmate lays on the grass. None of the weight is supported by the bracket. The bracket arms are not locked in place. They pivot so the roller is free to move over bumps and undulations in your lawn.

Can't speak for a riding mower but the website has detailed instructions and installation videos for different types of mowers.

I bought mine from the manufacturer -Big League Lawns


----------



## aug0211

Harts said:


> I have a push mower and the whole weight of the checkmate lays on the grass. None of the weight is supported by the bracket. The bracket arms are not locked in place. They pivot so the roller is free to move over bumps and undulations in your lawn.
> 
> Can't speak for a riding mower but the website has detailed instructions and installation videos for different types of mowers.
> 
> I bought mine from the manufacturer -Big League Lawns


Thank you so much.


----------



## aug0211

Ordered a Checkmate today! Should get it tomorrow 

33" to go with my 38" deck.


----------



## Harts

:thumbup: let us know how it goes.


----------



## aug0211

Harts said:


> :thumbup: let us know how it goes.


Arrived today, and got my first cut in. I'd say it's nice!

Ordering was awesome. I emailed my mower details in and within minutes they had replied with a recommended striper. I asked if they could ship it that day even though it was past their 2 pm Eastern cutoff - and they got it done 

Install was OK. The bracket wasn't quite the right fit so I had to get a bit creative.

3 of the rollers don't spin very freely, which is frustrating. I sent a video to Big Leagues to see what they say.


----------



## GMM

I have a 21" Ego that I rigged up mounting points for the Checkmate stripper. If anyone else is thinking of doing the same just know you'll need to pickup flat socket cap screws separately so the lowering mechanism doesn't hit the bolts. I would love to know if someone else found a better way to mount this up.


----------



## aug0211

aug0211 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived today, and got my first cut in. I'd say it's nice!
> 
> Ordering was awesome. I emailed my mower details in and within minutes they had replied with a recommended striper. I asked if they could ship it that day even though it was past their 2 pm Eastern cutoff - and they got it done
> 
> Install was OK. The bracket wasn't quite the right fit so I had to get a bit creative.
> 
> 3 of the rollers don't spin very freely, which is frustrating. I sent a video to Big Leagues to see what they say.
Click to expand...

For anyone on the fence about which lawn roller to buy - I strongly recommend the Checkmate.

As I mentioned in my last post, I noticed that 3 of the roller wheels were not spinning freely after I got everything all set up. I took a video showing the three that don't spin freely (compared to the others which do), and sent it to Big League late last night.

First thing this morning (before 9 AM), I received and email back. Big League took full responsibility, explained why it is unacceptable to them (each kit is made by hand - very cool), and explained that they would be shipping a new roller out to me immediately. It will be a simple swap out for me (I bet it will take ~5 minutes - nothing serious). With regard to sending the old one back - Big League didn't even want to make me worry about that until we've confirmed that I'm all taken care of. Once I confirm that everything is all good, they're going to set up a time for a UPS pickup at my home to send the original roller back.

It's not every day that you get to interact with a 5-star company - for me, today is one of those days. Props to Big League.

My stripes are definitely slightly better with this kit than with the "Stryper" that I previously had from Amazon. Even if the strips weren't better, I'd still recommend Big League as their customer service, and pride in their product is top notch.


----------



## fusebox7

Not surprised they took prompt action. The owner is extremely down to earth and very friendly. They are about 2 miles from my house in Michigan. The owner (last year when I bought one) gave me a tour of their facility and operations. Pretty simple and well organized business - not surprised it's all by hand - there's not much to it. Great niche market that they are dominating. I might ask them about making a rear striper for my Tru Cut reel mower haha


----------



## aug0211

fusebox7 said:


> Not surprised they took prompt action. The owner is extremely down to earth and very friendly. They are about 2 miles from my house in Michigan. The owner (last year when I bought one) gave me a tour of their facility and operations. Pretty simple and well organized business - not surprised it's all by hand - there's not much to it. Great niche market that they are dominating. I might ask them about making a rear striper for my Tru Cut reel mower haha


That makes it even better. How cool is it to get to support a small, local business? Love it.


----------



## Harts

@aug0211 that's awesome! Thanks for sharing that story. I'm really happy you like the checkmate. It does stripe really well, although not nearly as nice as a greens mower - but that isn't the market they are after.

I've had mine for about 4 or 5 years and I do remember speaking to someone on the phone about the install process before I made the purchase. The guy asked me to take a photo of my model and serial numbers and send him an email. It was only a few minutes before I had a response saying that he got it and figured what type of bracket I would need and put the order in. I recall the shipping was really quick too (being just outside Toronto, it's a crap shoot sometimes when something has to come across the border).

Glad you had a great experience!


----------



## aug0211

Harts said:


> @aug0211 that's awesome! Thanks for sharing that story. I'm really happy you like the checkmate. It does stripe really well, although not nearly as nice as a greens mower - but that isn't the market they are after.
> 
> I've had mine for about 4 or 5 years and I do remember speaking to someone on the phone about the install process before I made the purchase. The guy asked me to take a photo of my model and serial numbers and send him an email. It was only a few minutes before I had a response saying that he got it and figured what type of bracket I would need and put the order in. I recall the shipping was really quick too (being just outside Toronto, it's a crap shoot sometimes when something has to come across the border).
> 
> Glad you had a great experience!


I was also super impressed with shipping - I ordered on Wednesday afternoon and had it by noon on Thursday to mow


----------



## fusebox7

aug0211 said:


> fusebox7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised they took prompt action. The owner is extremely down to earth and very friendly. They are about 2 miles from my house in Michigan. The owner (last year when I bought one) gave me a tour of their facility and operations. Pretty simple and well organized business - not surprised it's all by hand - there's not much to it. Great niche market that they are dominating. I might ask them about making a rear striper for my Tru Cut reel mower haha
> 
> 
> 
> That makes it even better. How cool is it to get to support a small, local business? Love it.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Is everyone using the coupon code? Maybe TLF could have our own coupon code.


----------



## JDgreen18

Any toro mower peeps out there that went with the checkmate over the toro striper....seems like the checkmate is a better quality item and works better in tight place, but having a toro with a toro mower would be easier to take on and off. This is the delema I have lol


----------



## fusebox7

JDgreen18 said:


> Any toro mower peeps out there that went with the checkmate over the toro striper....seems like the checkmate is a better quality item and works better in tight place, but having a toro with a toro mower would be easier to take on and off. This is the delema I have lol


I had the Toro striper for about a year and then it failed (seized up) and I didn't bother to fix it since it's plastic anyways. I threw it away, got the Checkmate and haven't looked back...


----------



## Buddy

JDgreen18 said:


> Any toro mower peeps out there that went with the checkmate over the toro striper....seems like the checkmate is a better quality item and works better in tight place, but having a toro with a toro mower would be easier to take on and off. This is the delema I have lol


I have the checkmate and I love it. I've had it for probably 5 years now, and no issues. Only downfall is the weight can slow it down and I wish there was a way to quick disconnect to remove it in case you don't want to stripe.


----------



## PokeGrande

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Is everyone using the coupon code?


?


----------



## aug0211

PokeGrande said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone using the coupon code?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

I did not have one


----------



## massgrass

I used one, but I bought it from Power Equipment Direct on ebay.  It did ship directly from the manufacturer though.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

@PokeGrande @aug0211

10% off
GCIACADEMY


----------



## aug0211

Oh man. Darn! Could've saved quite a bit there. Hopefully others can benefit!

At the end of the day, I'm glad the savings I lost at least went toward supporting a cool company!

Side note - It took me 3 pages of reading this thread and regular email updates to realize there is a typo in the thread title - lol!


----------



## PokeGrande

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> @PokeGrande @aug0211
> 
> 10% off
> GCIACADEMY


 :thumbup:

Gracias!


----------



## JDgreen18

Just installed my checkmate today this thing is awesome.


----------



## aug0211

JDgreen18 said:


> Just installed my checkmate today this thing is awesome.


Looks great!

What's your HOC?


----------



## JDgreen18

aug0211 said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just installed my checkmate today this thing is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> What's your HOC?
Click to expand...

3 inches....I was at 3.5 or 4 for most of the summer as it was just planted in the first week of June. I wanted to keep it from stressing to much... just lowered it on my last 2 cuts. I like this Hoc


----------



## aug0211

JDgreen18 said:


> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just installed my checkmate today this thing is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> What's your HOC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 inches....I was at 3.5 or 4 for most of the summer as it was just planted in the first week of June. I wanted to keep it from stressing to much... just lowered it on my last 2 cuts. I like this Hoc
Click to expand...

Very nice! Looking good!


----------



## JDgreen18

@aug0211 thanks I think Im gonna get one for my John Deere tractor as well


----------



## Harts

@JDgreen18 man those stripes look good.

I am living through you at the moment. I took my checkmate off a week ago to prep for my reno and over seed I did last weekend.


----------



## JDgreen18

Harts said:


> @JDgreen18 man those stripes look good.
> 
> I am living through you at the moment. I took my checkmate off a week ago to prep for my reno and over seed I did last weekend.


Thanks I also am doing multiple renos in my yard right now. 11k KBG in the back and another 1600 sf in the front. Those 2 spots in the picture are the only good grass areas I have at the moment lol
Anyone ever use a checkmate on a tractor? Is it cumbersome. Turning backing up etc.


----------



## JDgreen18

Well I bit the bullet and ordered a checkmate striper for my riding mower. I just got it today....Its going to rain tomorrow so either Friday or Sat Ill lay some fresh strips


----------



## JDgreen18

If anyone wants to see it installed...was really easy to put on. I also like that its quick on and off if I dont want to use it.

It laid some good stripes...Ill try it on my good grass in the back on Saturday


----------



## iowa jim

How did it handle the turns and backing up?


----------



## JDgreen18

iowa jim said:


> How did it handle the turns and backing up?


No issues


----------



## aug0211

iowa jim said:


> How did it handle the turns and backing up?


No problems here!


----------



## PokeGrande

Finally got around to attaching my Checkmate lawn striper to my Honda. Awesome. Picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## MyCallsName

I have the EGO as well... and was looking to see if any of the stripers would fit/work...
How is it now that you have used it for awhile? Which one works best, perhaps the Honda? Any updates on better ways or how to attach from anyone? Should I get it, if so which one? Thanks!!



GMM said:


> I have a 21" Ego that I rigged up mounting points for the Checkmate stripper. If anyone else is thinking of doing the same just know you'll need to pickup flat socket cap screws separately so the lowering mechanism doesn't hit the bolts. I would love to know if someone else found a better way to mount this up.


----------



## ryeguy

The 10% off coupon is now GCITURF. Just used it.


----------



## Stuofsci02

I have been wanting in on this thread all winter...

Finally installed on my JD X304 and couldn't be happier... this is the first green mow of the season and not all of the grass has woken up yet and I am still getting awesome stripes..


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Stuofsci02 said:


> I have been wanting in on this thread all winter...
> 
> Finally installed on my JD X304 and couldn't be happier... this is the first green mow of the season and not all of the grass has woken up yet and I am still getting awesome stripes..


I really hate cool season guys because of pics like this and all the pics in the fall. But seriously that looks amazing.


----------



## Stuofsci02

TN Hawkeye said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wanting in on this thread all winter...
> 
> Finally installed on my JD X304 and couldn't be happier... this is the first green mow of the season and not all of the grass has woken up yet and I am still getting awesome stripes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hate cool season guys because of pics like this and all the pics in the fall. But seriously that looks amazing.
Click to expand...

Thanks.. wait until July when it becomes thirsty.. my water bill sucks....


----------



## Ktungsten

How well does this striper work on St Aug? Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## Coleman2084

Anyone have another coupon code?


----------



## Coleman2084

Stuofsci02 said:


> I have been wanting in on this thread all winter...
> 
> Finally installed on my JD X304 and couldn't be happier... this is the first green mow of the season and not all of the grass has woken up yet and I am still getting awesome stripes..


I just ordered my checkmate today. Your lawn was one of the selling points. I think I should have 3ish more mows this season and didn't want to wait all winter. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Coleman2084 
I think you will be very happy with it. I am very pleased after a full season... I forgot about that old photo. The stripes got way better as the season went on.... in case it helps others decide on the checkmate here a few striping highlights from the rest of my summer.


----------



## Coleman2084

What type of grass do you have? First mow with my striper and much better than I've ever had with my JD sweeper. Anyway to improve my stripes? Could it be the lack of sun today?


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Coleman2084

I have a northern mix KBG, PRG, FF. Sun makes a huge difference, as does length of cut and grass quality.

Try striping the same pattern next mow. Going over it a second time will help.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Coleman2084

I have a northern mix KBG, PRG, FF. Sun makes a huge difference, as does length of cut and grass quality.

Try striping the same pattern next mow. Going over it a second time will help. If you try a checker hatch your first time, you might be disappointed since the 2nd pass will wipe out some of the first one.

To get really good checker, I alternate mows in each direction and on some days will go both directions. This lays the grass down well. Just don't do the same pattern too many times. After about 3 weeks (or 9 mows) I change it...


----------



## jbk-iowa

I switched from the Toro striping kit to the Checkmate roller earlier this season and have been impressed with the results. I mow consistently (2-3x per week) at 1.75" with a sharp blade. I normally double cut my lawn, switching between horizontal and diagonal on the first pass, but always vertical from the front/back of the house using a single/double pattern for the second cut. Repetition makes a huge difference in the strength of the stripes. Be prepared for questions from neighbors like "what is that thing you're dragging behind your mower" and "how do you make your lawn look like a baseball field/golf course?"


----------



## Coleman2084

Second mow in this direction.


----------



## Harts

@Coleman2084 what is your HOC? Prior to this year, I had the checkmate on my rotary. It produced wonderful results for me. I noticed a big difference at higher HOC's - 2.5 to 3" was where I usually kept it.

Turf density also plays a part in the stripes showing up. More grass blades = more surface area for the sun to bounce off.


----------



## Coleman2084

@Harts I had it long this year. Between 3.5 and 4 but just recently got the checkmate and just did a a scalp and overseed in early September. Going to throw more seed down in the spring to try and thicken it up more. The PRG I used has filled in nicely in certain spots. I'm impatient and still new to the forum but really looking to finally topping the guy next door next year.


----------



## Harts

@Coleman2084 Haha we are all impatient! It's going to turn out great. Wait a few more weeks. My lawn looked it's best around October 20th last year.


----------



## Rob87

Saw some boat rollers on sale at a local hardware store and thought the timemaster could use a striper :thumbup:


----------



## Avalawn T

Anyone know if a Toro smart stow will still stow with one attached? I want one for Christmas this year but space is lacking in my garage. Edit- I found out it would but the rollers have to go under the deck for it to sit up. Not ideal but would work. Just fyi if anyone else wondered.


----------



## Royale_with_cheese

Bumping an old thread, I've been looking for one of these and can not find them in stock anywhere. Did they stop making it, is there another good alternative anyone can recommend?


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Royale_with_cheese .. From the Big League website:

Coronavirus Impact: Due to the Coronavirus impact on our national economy, Big League Lawns is experiencing both supply chain shortages and shipping delays on manufacturing materials from our U.S. based suppliers. We will continue to work diligently to fulfill all existing orders within the originally stated 4 week timeframe from the date of your purchase. Unfortunately, we are unable to continue accepting new orders at this time. We hope to begin accepting new orders within the next four weeks so please check back soon. We ask for your patience, understanding and support during these busy and trying times. Service and support will remain available for all existing customers.


----------



## tommyboy

Royale_with_cheese said:


> Bumping an old thread, I've been looking for one of these and can not find them in stock anywhere. Did they stop making it, is there another good alternative anyone can recommend?


How handy are you? Made mine last summer.
Can be made for any sze mower. Rider or push.


----------



## Royale_with_cheese

tommyboy said:


> Royale_with_cheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping an old thread, I've been looking for one of these and can not find them in stock anywhere. Did they stop making it, is there another good alternative anyone can recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> How handy are you? Made mine last summer.
> Can be made for any sze mower. Rider or push.
Click to expand...

Probably not that handy, that looks professionally made! Care to share your material list?


----------



## massgrass

Royale_with_cheese said:


> Probably not that handy, that looks professionally made! Care to share your material list?


This looks similar:


----------



## tommyboy

Royale_with_cheese said:


> tommyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royale_with_cheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping an old thread, I've been looking for one of these and can not find them in stock anywhere. Did they stop making it, is there another good alternative anyone can recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> How handy are you? Made mine last summer.
> Can be made for any sze mower. Rider or push.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably not that handy, that looks professionally made! Care to share your material list?
Click to expand...

To add to massgrass' build here is a thread with just about anything you may want to know about building one.
https://www.lawnsite.com/threads/ultimate-home-made-lawn-striper.192602/


----------



## markzman

I just want to give a big shout out to Big League Lawns for their amazing support. I ordered a checkmate striping kit for my Cab Cadet SC700 on the 10th and it was shipped out on the same day.

I encountered a problem with the tire clearance and emailed the company and within an hour they called me, troubleshoot the prob, and said that they would send me a modified replacement immediately. I have never been more impressed with a company!

Please reconsider building your own kit. For about the same price you can get one from a great company that supports their products that is made in the USA.


----------



## Swimma88

Question , how well does checkmate striper do on Bermuda grass in South Carolina behind a Honda hrr 2168vka ?? Thinking about buying one.


----------



## durtsay

Was excited they finally fabricated a Checkmate that is compatible with the walk behind Ego mower. Very pleased with the results after the first mow. I will have to get used to turning with it attached since I chewed up a few small parts of the lawn.


----------

